# Food Sampling?



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lacey's a super super picky dog. I can't get her to eat her dog food that she supposedly used to eat. She can't even poop because she WON'T EAT. She smells the kibble, picks it up, and hides it. She doesn't even like treats except for these freeze dried beef liver treats. That's basically the only thing she will willingly eat. She even turns her nose up at peanut butter (WHAT dog does that?!)

Point of my post isn't to talk about treats though. I'm currently trying to feed her Natural Balance..their small breed limited ingredient grain-free one. 
Anyone have a picky dog that loves their dog food? If so, I'd love to know what you're feeding.

I'm curious if there are any websites with dog food samples. I'd ideally like to feed something grain-free (and something I can buy at Petco since I LOVE my discount hahaha).


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon Adult Dry Dog Food at PETCO
Wellness CORE Original Adult Dog Food at PETCO
Wellness CORE Ocean Formula Adult Dog Food at PETCO
Wellness Super5Mix Small Breed Adult Health Natural Dry Dog Food from petco.com


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

food samples are difficult to find, ive only seen them at the vet, may you should try food toppings, they sell them at petco


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Nature's Variety: Instinct Grain-Free Kibble Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety

I found this one when I was trying to find a good food. Bandit is not picky though. And I know that PetCo carries it (at least they do here.) If you go to the web site you can get a coupon for $3.00 off. Not a free sample, but it beats nothing.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I have know suggestions. But wanted to let you know you are not alone. Quinn is super picky and doesn't like any treat. Its a real bugger since the other 2 will eat just about anything.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

actually food samples are easy to find. ive gotten a few but from the companies themselves. sumtimes in their site they have a section for food sample...or u can just "contact" them and ask for a sample 

i've gotten samples from wellness, totw, and some other one i dont remember


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Send The HONEst Kitchen an email telling them you would like to try this food and they will send you samples. Not many dogs turn away from this food:
All Natural Dog Food | Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Like Homemade Pet Food
Here is a fantastic food & the company sends really nice sized samples:
Home » ZiwiPeak
Both these foods are highly recommended and have done wonders for my chi as well as many others. I will never feed for animals low-grade food again. There are so many testimonials on this food on this site. These foods seem very pricey, but when you break down the cost per feeding minus the vet bills because they are no longer sick, you have big savings!!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

LaceyGirl said:


> Lacey's a super super picky dog. I can't get her to eat her dog food that she supposedly used to eat. She can't even poop because she WON'T EAT. She smells the kibble, picks it up, and hides it. She doesn't even like treats except for these freeze dried beef liver treats. That's basically the only thing she will willingly eat. She even turns her nose up at peanut butter (WHAT dog does that?!)
> 
> Point of my post isn't to talk about treats though. I'm currently trying to feed her Natural Balance..their small breed limited ingredient grain-free one.
> Anyone have a picky dog that loves their dog food? If so, I'd love to know what you're feeding.
> ...


The better dog food stores are coming around to carrying the better quality foods because so many are looking for them. People are just tired of their animals being sick from the garbage some of these companies are putting in dog food.
As far as the peanut butter goes, I wouldn't offer to your chi no more if she doesn't want it. I think they know what foods make them feel bad or sick & she may be allergic to it and knows it. Just a thought.
Local grocery stores usually have a discounted meat department where there's nothing wrong with the meat, it just didn't sell by the sale date, so they discount it more than half. I usually stock up and freeze it for my chi. I'll chop some in small bite-size pieces and add to The Honest Kitchen which makes the food go further and I know she's getting excellent protein. Hope this helps.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Food samples are not hard to find because many companies want your business, so if you send an email explaining that you're looking for a good quality food for your picky chi and you would like to try their food, they'll be very inclined to send samples. These emails not only work for dog food, but for many products in life. It never hurts to ask any company for a sample when you would like to try it before you buy it.


----------

